# Fishing for Responses



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I have heard a statement over and over for years and I'm not sure what people mean. Please take the time to explain to me what it means if it something you agree with. I may use some of the responses in a book.

Here is the statement: "Fly fishing is a way of life."

I usually hear it referenced like this: Fly fishing isn't just a pastime or something I do for fun or just to get away---it's a way of life.

Please explain.
Thanks.


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

Fly fishing is only a "way of life" if you depend on it to sustain your physical needs (bring home the bacon) such as owning a fly shop, guiding (get a real job :wink: ), fish and game, in other words WORK (get paid) within the fly fishing industry or because of fly fishing, such as lodges and such. 
It's like farming. I don't farm, but I enjoy the work of those who do by eating the stuff they grow. Farming isn't a "way of life" for me, but it is for the farmer.
Therefore, it IS a "way of life" (for somebody, but not me).
I look at fly fishing as a way to ESCAPE life and the world around us, and has definitely saved me from sure destruction a time or two. :lol: 
It's more spiritual in this sense, and spirituality is not a "way of life" unless your Billy Graham. :shock: :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Fly fishing is fun


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I try to fish as much as I can. That said some years I get out less than 10 times, some times I get out 10 times a month. 

I wouldn't say it a "way of life" for me 
but it is a 
"ESCAPE from life".


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I don't know, especially if qualifies for you book, just my thoughts. *Most* folks are just expressing an emotional attachment to the experience and the work one put's into it for the best success at their hobby. Without a doubt, the hook up on a long limber fly rod and light line satisfies the sensory receptacles a lot. This includes the ability to match the natural food, presentation, and possible top water takes if one goes "dry" whatever fish tour after. Besides this is an all year activity, that warm water fishing doesn't normally have at least here. For me, it's my winter fun!!! I guess I couid go on a bit, but this is the jest of it.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

It just means it's a lifestyle. I like to look at it this way. Staying healthy eating and exercising is a lifestyle, practicing a religion is a lifestyle. Fishing can be the same way. It's just something someone enjoys doing or feels a need to do for what ever reason.

definition of lifestyle: a manner of living that reflects the person's values and attitudes


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

> ..Most folks are just expressing an emotional attachment to the experience and the work one put's into it for the best success at their hobby...


+1

"Time spent fishing cannot be deducted from a mans life!" is another one. My interpretation is;
God allots you X number of days of life on earth. If you spend 10 days fishing - (Fishing being the equivalent of heaven) you do not get your number of allotted days on earth extended by 10.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Briar Patch said:


> > ..Most folks are just expressing an emotional attachment to the experience and the work one put's into it for the best success at their hobby...
> 
> 
> +1
> ...


Why, of coarse you do!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I feel sorry for those who limit their definition of life by their method of angling.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Pez Gallo said:


> I feel sorry for those who limit their definition of life by their method of angling.


OH SNAP!!!

-O|o-


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I feel sorry for those who cant focus on one thing aimlessly wandering though life


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

sinergy said:


> I feel sorry for those who cant focus on one thing aimlessly wandering though life


HA!

Like hippies!

What kind of fishing techniques do hippies employ? Probably use mushrooms as bait.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Pez Gallo said:


> sinergy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for those who cant focus on one thing aimlessly wandering though life
> ...


Awahaha thats funny


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sinergy said:


> I feel sorry for those who cant focus on one thing aimlessly wandering though life


Works for me. :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh Grasshopper -

When one really understands that- the fly fishing part is only a portion of their lives- and it won't be the same for one as it is another, but it does involve intensity in all portions of ones life.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

I once read in a book that "there are only two types of fly fisherman, those that make it a lifestyle and those that wish they could." I think for anyone that has a moderate interest in fly fishing this might hold some truth. I know it does for me. The thing that keeps me, and I'm sure many others, from making fishing the focal point of life is all the other aspects of life that hold more weight than fishing. I would love to spend more time focusing just on fishing or tying but the fact of the matter is that if I did I would have to cut something else out. It's the other things that I would have to cut out that make my life great. Fishing just adds to the whole experience.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I took a stillwater fly fishing class from Denny Rickards a few years ago, held at LC Ranch. He said he fished over 300 days a year. He also taught classes and authored many books. For someone like him, fly fishing is a way of life.

He asked the class, "How many of you want to catch more fish?" We all raised our hands. 

"How much time do you spend fishing in a year?" he asked. Very few guys spent more than ten days on the water. He then pointed to the correlation between time on the water and bigger/more fish caught.

I learned a lot from that class, both from the instruction and from the application of that instruction on some of the Ranch's lakes. But the biggest thing I got from it was that unless/until I no longer have a mortgage to pay and a family to feed, fly fishing could never be a way of life. And I provide for my family happily and without regret. So fly fishing is not a way of life for me.


----------



## killdeer (Dec 9, 2009)

"A River Runs Through It" comes to mind. Life that is?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

My original comment was a bit harsh, I admit, but I truly believe it.

If fishing is your only passion in life and that makes you happy, then so be it. I think there is so much variety in life that we should make as full a use of it as possible.

As for Denny Rickards... I wonder how his family life is? 300 days a year only leaves 65 for other stuff. Also, I'm sure he'd be fun to talk to for a while, but what about things other than fishing? Sports, history, the arts, family, etc etc.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

barney said:


> *I once read in a book that "there are only two types of fly fisherman, those that make it a lifestyle and those that wish they could."* I think for anyone that has a moderate interest in fly fishing this might hold some truth. I know it does for me. The thing that keeps me, and I'm sure many others, from making fishing the focal point of life is all the other aspects of life that hold more weight than fishing. I would love to spend more time focusing just on fishing or tying but the fact of the matter is that if I did I would have to cut something else out. It's the other things that I would have to cut out that make my life great. Fishing just adds to the whole experience.


I thought the two types of fly fisherman were the purists and the lead chucking nymphers :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

For some fly fishing is just a hobby they fish half a dozen times a year get lucky catch a fish or two and do other things nothing wrong with that. 

But for some of us we eat breath and sleep fly fishing were passionate about the sport we mold & shape flies as an artist does with a brush We strategize our approaches use cunning tactics like marine generals and target our prey. There nothing like the adrenaline rush you get from a bone fish or tarpon crushing your fly and tearing off like a like a torpedo. Its one on one battle MONO to MONO you vs a powerful opposition on his turf. And in the end after the blood sweat and tears tremendous rewards, not only of the catch of the day but kutogras from your peers and memories that will last you a lifetime. 

Some are passionate about family so if you devote all your time to your family does that take away from the variety of life ... No some of us are complicated and can balance family, fly fishing, and other things. I fly fish probably 200+ days a year some of those fishing days are done with family some are done 4 wheeling some done shooting some just spending time relaxing doesn't mean you cant have variety in life.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

For some fly fishing is just a hobby they fish half a dozen times a year get lucky catch a fish or two and do other things nothing wrong with that. 

But for some of us we eat breath and sleep fly fishing were passionate about the sport. We mold & shape flies as an artist does with a brush We strategize our approaches use cunning tactics like marines and target our prey. There nothing like the adrenaline rush you get from a bone fish or tarpon crushing your fly and tearing off like a torpedo. Its one on one battle MONO to MONO you vs a powerful opposition on his turf. And in the end after the blood sweat and tears tremendous rewards, not only of the catch of the day but kutogras from your peers and memories that will last you a lifetime. 

Some are passionate about family so if you devote all your time to your family does that take away from the variety of life ... No some of us are complicated and can balance family, fly fishing, and other things. I fly fish probably 200+ days a year some of those fishing days are done with family some are done 4 wheeling some done shooting some just spending time relaxing doesn't mean you cant have variety in life.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

HighLakesDrifter said:


> I took a stillwater fly fishing class from Denny Rickards a few years ago, held at LC Ranch. He said he fished over 300 days a year. He also taught classes and authored many books. For someone like him, fly fishing is a way of life.
> 
> He asked the class, "How many of you want to catch more fish?" We all raised our hands.
> 
> ...


 To me this isn't what it means- and it will be different for everyone- there isn't a correct 1 answer- but to Denny it's a business not a way of life ( and I have sat and listened to Denny)- It's like saying what I do 7 to 4 every week day is my way of life- it pays the bills and I like what I do but it isn't a "Way of Life" by any means. And fly fishing hard for 15 years also doesn't mean it's a way of life- well it might have been for those 15 years but life changes as do perspectives but that philosphy of " a way of life" usually doesn't- it just manifests itself in another of life's endeavors------- it's all good as long as you believe it is.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Eating, drinking, sleeping are all part of the "way of life" equation. Fishing is a great activity, recreation can be a way to enhance life. Fishing as a way of life can be picked apart so much that some might just loose track of what fishing is all about. To me it is more of a way to relax in the elements of nature. For me to say that just fly fishing is my way of life I would be lying. I really don't care for the purist attitude that some of the so called "fly fishing is my way of life" anglers. I love all types of angling. To put one on top of the other is really just limiting yourself to the other joys of nature that are waiting for anyone to just go out and enjoy your freedom. If you choose to* only* fly fish that is fine with me. Just like if you chose to only golf on your days off. That gives me more elbow room for me to throw whatever the heck I feel like throwing at the fish on any particular day. Sometimes I will fish with only flies but that doesn't mean I am not carrying a spinning rod with me, with the intention of using it. "fishing as a way of life" is just limiting your life to fishing. Come on.... expand, broaden, go out on a limb for cryin out loud. I like the fact that I feel confident that I can catch a fish on any given day at any given body of water. I give credit to the fact that I have not ever been so closed minded to try something new. Trying something new everyday could be considered a way of life. :?: 
For me fly fishing is just a way of fishing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Eating, drinking, sleeping are all part of the "way of life" equation. Fishing is a great activity, recreation can be a way to enhance life. Fishing as a way of life can be picked apart so much that some might just loose track of what fishing is all about. To me it is more of a way to relax in the elements of nature. For me to say that just fly fishing is my way of life I would be lying. I really don't care for the purist attitude that some of the so called "fly fishing is my way of life" anglers. I love all types of angling. To put one on top of the other is really just limiting yourself to the other joys of nature that are waiting for anyone to just go out and enjoy your freedom. If you choose to* only* fly fish that is fine with me. Just like if you chose to only golf on your days off. That gives me more elbow room for me to throw whatever the heck I feel like throwing at the fish on any particular day. Sometimes I will fish with only flies but that doesn't mean I am not carrying a spinning rod with me, with the intention of using it. "fishing as a way of life" is just limiting your life to fishing. Come on.... expand, broaden, go out on a limb for cryin out loud. I like the fact that I feel confident that I can catch a fish on any given day at any given body of water. I give credit to the fact that I have not ever been so closed minded to try something new. Trying something new everyday could be considered a way of life. :?:
> For me fly fishing is just a way of fishing.


Well stated...


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

From reading all the posts I get the attitude that if your Passionate about Fly fishing and make it a way of life then your snobby close minded purist... I sorry to say there people from all walks of life who act like this. Ive run into spin anglers who i assume thought they were better than us float tubers and ran there boats right over our lines.... In any event I don't think if you passionate about one type of angling it makes you closed minded or limited.

Everybody has a preference whether it be fly, spin deep sea whatever, whatever making fly fishing a way of life is far from being close minded. I mean how many fishing guides are out there who have made fishing a way of life I know a few personally who travel the world seeing and doing things that most could only imagine yet making fishing a way of life is limiting them... LOL 

I guess the message Im trying to convey is everyone has there likes and dislikes I dont get this on /off attitude were if your not this kind of person then you HAVE TO BE be that kind of person as mentioned earlier people are complicated it if one makes his life about fly fishing or any kind of fishing doesn't mean he cant enjoy other things in life.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

sinergy said:


> From reading all the posts I get the attitude that if your Passionate about Fly fishing and make it a way of life then your snobby close minded purist... I sorry to say there people from all walks of life who act like this. Ive run into spin anglers who i assume thought they were better than us float tubers and ran there boats right over our lines.... In any event I don't think if you passionate about one type of angling it makes you closed minded or limited.
> 
> Everybody has a preference whether it be fly, spin deep sea whatever, whatever making fly fishing a way of life is far from being close minded. I mean how many fishing guides are out there who have made fishing a way of life I know a few personally who travel the world seeing and doing things that most could only imagine yet making fishing a way of life is limiting them... LOL
> 
> I guess the message Im trying to convey is everyone has there likes and dislikes I dont get this on /off attitude were if your not this kind of person then you HAVE TO BE be that kind of person as mentioned earlier people are complicated it if one makes his life about fly fishing or any kind of fishing doesn't mean he cant enjoy other things in life.


Right you are, and I have preferences depending on seasons, but for the record I am a fly fishing guide, and even I get crap for grabbing my spinning rod from time to time by the large world of purist fly fishermen, wet or dry. I just dont like the attitude. I just want to go fishing and tell my story. That is all. Ai'int nobody gona tell me what I SHOULD BE DOING.lollollol


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

More fishing: so some claim they get crap from fly fishermen for using other methods. Does this happen on the water or just on-line? Are they serious or just chiding? Do fly fisherman get crap from bait and spinner anglers or is it all on-sided?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Personally the only thing I ask of anyone is some sort of ethics and respect- I give it - I expect it back.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Simply put...

Fly fishing is a way of life because if you haven't tried it then you haven't lived, period!


----------

